# What is this doing in my backyard...besides haunting my dreams



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

anyone know what this is? i live in southeastern va. by the dismal swamp... biggest spider ive seen around here. hes hairy too. 3 inches for back leg to front.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Jeremy you`re up.

John


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

im guessing some kind of tree spider from the pictures ive seen on google. ive never seen anything like it around my area...biggest spider ive ever seen in the wild.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Creepy...Spiders freak me out.....Google Huntsman and see if that comes up with anything....I know they are also called wood spiders.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I think it is a Dolomedes ssp possibly Dolomedes albineus. Many of them are sizable. 

Ed


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I checked that out and Ed is probably correct.....The pictures that came up look a lot like the one pictured....


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Ed said:


> I think it is a Dolomedes ssp possibly Dolomedes albineus. Many of them are sizable.
> 
> Ed


yeah it looks like those. it was exciting for the moment...but not something i want anywhere near me....they were trying to get me to keep it -_- not happenin


----------

